# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η SAFETY MANAGEMENT OVERSEAS - SAFE BULKERS (Πόλυς Β. Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Η SAFETY MANAGEMENT OVERSEAS (http://www.safety.gr/) δημιουργήθηκε από τον Πόλυ Βάσου Χατζηιωάννου το 1995 για να αναλάβει τη μετάβαση της εταιρείας ALASSIA του πατέρα του Πόλυ, Βάσου στη νέα εποχή. Παρέλαβε τα δύο εναπομείναντα πλοία της ALASSIA και εφάρμοσε από το 1995 μέχρι και σήμερα ένα εκτεταμένο πρόγραμμα ναυπηγήσεων με αποτέλεσμα να διαχειρίζεται ένα αρκετά μεγάλο στόλο αποκλειστικά από bulkers. Το 2008 δημιουργήθηκε και μια δεύτερη αλληλένδετη εταιρεία, η SAFE BULKERS (http://www.safebulkers.com/) με την SMS να διαχειρίζεται το στόλο της Safe Bulkers. To 2009 ο Νίκος Χατζηιωάννου, αδελφός του Πόλυ ξεκίνησε την αναβίωση του ονόματος της ALASSIA μεταφέροντας και 2 πλοία από την SMS στη νέα εταιρεία.

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της SAFETY MANAGEMENT OVERSEAS - SAFE BULKERS :
Safety.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Τρια Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 1995 και 1996 στο GEOJE GROSS 38567 και DW 73050 TONS περιπου. Επωληθησαν το 2003 το πρωτο και 2004 τα αλλα δυο.
MARITSA IMO 9075747.jpg MARITSA STALO 9075735.jpg STALO ELENI IMO 9113410.jpg ELENI

----------


## dionisos

Δυο Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2001 και 2002 στην TADOTSU GROSS 39994 και DW 76529 και 76421 tons αντιστοιχα. Επωληθησαν το 2005 και 2006.
MARINA IMO 9233284.jpg MARINA SOPHIA IMO 9233301.jpgSOPHIA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2009 και 2010 στο TONGYOUNG - SOUTH KOREA GROSS 51130 ΚΑΙ DW 92000 TONS.
ANDREAS K. IMO 9438121.jpg ANDREAS K PANAYIOTA K. IMO 9455856.jpg PANAYIOTA K shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2012 και 2013 στο SASEBO- JAPAN GROSS 40334 DW 75003 TONS
EFROSSINI IMO 9618020.jpg EFROSSINI ZOE IMO 9662447.jpg ZOE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Τεσσερα αδελφα πλοια BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα απο το 2002 εως το 2005 στην FUKUJAMA - JAPAN GROSS 40002 και DW 76015 TONS. Και τα τεσσερα επωληθησαν 
PELOPIDAS IMO 9224037.jpg PELOPIDAS KANARIS IMO 9224025.jpg KANARISELENI IMO 9279795.jpg ELENI EFROSSINI IMO 9252412.jpg EFROSINI all shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τεσσερα ακομη αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα επισης απο το 2003 εως το 2005 στην FUKUJAMA-JAPAN GROS 40002 και DW 76015 TONS. Και τα τεσσερα παραμενουν  στην Εταιρεια.
MARIA IMO 9252424.jpg MARIA KATERINA IMO 9256884.jpg KATERINA VASSOS IMO 9256872.jpg VASSOS 
MARITSA IMO 9279783.jpg MARITSA all shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ν αυπηγηθεντα το 2006 και 2007 στο TADOTSU GROSS 43151 και DW 82200 TONS περιπου. Και τα τρια εν Ενεργεια παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια
PEDOULAS MERCHANT IMO 9279800.jpg PEDHOULAS MERCHANT PEDHOULAS TRADER IMO 9296626.jpg PEDHOULAS TRADER 
PEDHOULAS LEADER IMO 9323065.jpg PEDHOULAS LEADER all shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τεσσερα  αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα απο το 2006 εως και το 2009 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 47000 καιο DW 87000 TONS. Και τα τεσσερα παραμενουν εν Ενεργεια στην Εταιρεια
MARINA IMO 9309497.jpg MARINA SOPHIA IMO 9323912.jpg SOPHIA ELENI IMO 9411525.jpg ELENI 
MARTINE IMO 9411537.jpg MARTINE all shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KANARIS IMO 9469857 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθεν το 2010 στην SHANGHAI GROSS 91373 DW 178064 TONS. Παραμενει εν Ενεργεια στην Εταιρεια.
KANARIS IMO 9469857.jpg  KANARIS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

> Δυο Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2012 και 2013 στο SASEBO- JAPAN GROSS 40334 DW 75003 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181602 EFROSSINI Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181603 ZOE shipspotting


 Ενα ακομη αδελφο των ανωτερω BULK CARRIERLEMESSOS LION-VIVACE 9623829.jpg LEMESOS LION Ως VIVACE ship spoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2010, 2011 και 2012 αντιστοιχα στο MARUGAME -JAPAN GROSS 50647 και DW 95700 TONS περιπου. Και τα τρια  παραμενουν εν Ενεργεια στην Εταιρεια.
VENUS HERITAGE IMO 9468786.jpg VENUS HERITAGE VENUS HISTORY IMO 9591600.jpg VENUS HISTORY 
VENUS HORIZON IMO 9604952.jpg VENUS HORIZON all shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PELOPIDAS IMO 9501071 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2011 στο RUGAO-CHINA GROSS 92024 DW 176006 TONS. Παραμενει εν Ενεργεια στην Εταιρεια
PELOPIDAS IMO 9501071.jpg PELOPIDAS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2012 στο ZHOUSHAN - CHINA GROSS 44289 DW 81541 TONS. Και τα τρια παραμενουν ενεργα στην Εταιρεια.
PEDHOULAS BUILDER IMO 9589255.jpg PEDHOULAS BUILDER PEDHOULAS FARMER IMO 9589267.jpg PEDHOULAS FARMER 
PEDHOULAS FIGHTER IMO 9610286.jpgPEDHOULAS FIGHTER shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

KOULITSA IMO 9252832BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2003 στην SAIKAI-JAPAN GROSS 39966 DW 76858 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 2012 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια.
KOULITSA IMO 9253832.jpg KOULITSA KOULITSA-EMERALD STREAM 9253832.jpg Ως EMERALD STREAM shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2014 και 2015 στο MARUGAME -JAPAN GROSS 41400 DW 76600 TONS. Και τα τρια παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια.
KYPROS SEA IMO 9675602.jpg KYPROS SEA πηγη shipspoting
KYPROS LAND IMO 9667368.jpg KYPROS LAND πηγη vesselfinder.com KYPROS SKY IMO 9713935.jpg KYPROS SKY πηγη vesselfinder.com

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2015 στο SASEBO-JAPAN GROSS 42200 DW 77050 TONS. Και τα τρια παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια.
KYPROS BRAVERY IMO 9694490.jpg KYPROS BRAVERY vesselfinder.com KYPROS LOYALTY IMO 9717424.jpg KYPROS LOYALTY veselfinder.com.
KYPROS_SPIRIT IMO 9717436.jpg KYPROS SPIRIT πηγη marinetraffic.com

----------


## dionisos

PEDHOULAS CEDRUS IMO 9758404 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2016 στην FUKUYAMA και το 2017μετονομασθη σε STALO GROSS 42994 TONS. Εν Ενεργεια παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
PEDHOULAS CEDRUS IMO 9758404.jpg PEDHOULAS CEDRUS PEDHOULAS CEDRUS-STALO IMO 9758404.jpg STALO  και οι δυο φωτο πηγη marinetraffic.com

----------


## dionisos

Δυο Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα το 2016 στο MARUGAME-JAPAN GROSS 45500 DW 65940 TONS. Κια τα δυο παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια.
TROODOS SUN IMO 9698238.jpg TROODOS SUN TROODOS_AIR IMO 9698226.jpg TROODOS AIR και οι δυο φωτο marinetraffic.com

----------


## dionisos

LAKE DESPINA IMO 9675676 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2014 στο SAIJO-JAPAN GROSS 93200 DW 180200 TONS. Παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
LAKE DESPINA IMO 9675676.jpg LAKE DESPINA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PEDHOULAS CHERRY IMO 9738040 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2015 GROSS 44127 DW 82013 TONS Παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
PEDHOULAS CHERRY IMO 9738040.jpg PEDHOULAS CHERRY πηγη veselfinder.com

----------


## dionisos

PARASKEVI EX FREIA IMO 9254111 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2003 στην SAIKAI -JAPAN GROSS 38594 DW 74269 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2013 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια.
PARASKEVI IMO 9254111.jpg PARASKEVI PARASKEVI-FREIA IMO 9254111.jpg ως FREIA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PEDHOULAS COMMANDER EX TORM SALTHHOLM IMO 9381524 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2008 στο KURASHIKI-JAPAN GROSS 44146 DW 83685 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2013 και απραμενει στην Εταιρεια
PEDHOULAS COMMANDER IMO 9381524.jpg PEDHOULAS COMMANDER PEDHOULAS COMMANDER-TORM SALTHHOLM 9381524.jpg TORM SALTHHOLM shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

XENIA EX BRILLIANT SUNRISE IMO 9317834 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2006 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 47051 DW 87144 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2013 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια.
XENIA IMO 9317834.jpg XENIA XENIA-BRILLIANT SUNRISE 9317834.jpg BRILLIANT SUNRISE shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PEDHOULAS COMMANDER EX TORM SALTHHOLM IMO 9381524 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2008 στο KURASHIKI-JAPAN GROSS 44146 DW 83685 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2013 και απραμενει στην Εταιρεια
> PEDHOULAS COMMANDER IMO 9381524.jpg PEDHOULAS COMMANDER PEDHOULAS COMMANDER-TORM SALTHHOLM 9381524.jpg TORM SALTHHOLM shipspoting


Πεδουλάς είναι το χωριό τους στην Κύπρο.

----------

